# ebay arrrggghhh!!



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Is anyone else having problems with flea-bay tonight or is it just me??

I'm trying to look at some ps3's for DH as I've 'allowed' him to buy one. (On the proviso I get to buy shoes!!)    Only thing is, I can't get past the main pages and into the auction listings!!   

I have a 10% off voucher so desperately want to use it before it expires at midnight!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I have bought DP one for xmas, im off to see how much they are going for on there


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I can view them fine, its you


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I cant get past the main page either, it is saying that function is not working right 

pain in the @ss


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

dakota said:


> I can view them fine, its you


Thought as much!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Its taken me over an hour to list one item!!!!  couldnt get past main page either!

When its good its good, but when its bad its proper pants!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It's working fine in this house!  Dh is "shopping" as we speak! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

ay up?!!!! DH is shopping? Amanda boot him off hun, tis you thats sposed to do shopping!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Eventually!!!

Managed to bag DH a PS3 for £225, brand new and unopened!!

Now I'm shoe shopping................


----------

